# What are some good Napa/Wine country loops?



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

A friend is coming in from out of town and wants to ride wine country. 

We are looking for something about 65 mi or so with around 5000 ft of climbing. It can be less, but not too much more. 

A good view of vineyards or other landscape is nice. 

We would also like to have roads that are a bit bike friendly, like a shoulder. 

Maybe also point out good places to refill water.

He will have his GPS with him. So, if you have a link to a nice ride you did that we can download or look at, that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Google "Tour or Napa" event and follow thier route. It's pretty good route.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Chiles Pope Valley Road and Ink Grade is the best loop in Napa. It's a classic ride. Not a lot of vineyards out there, but you'll see plenty on Howell Mountain and in Napa Valley on the return trip down Silverado Trail.

Another loop I love is to start in Yountville and go over Mt. Veeder Road, coming back via Dry Creek.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Like this?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

No, I wouldn't start in Napa, and I wouldn't go up to Lake Berryessa. Take 128 off of Silverado, up the hill, just past Lake Hennesey, then pick up Chiles Pope Valley Road. 

I don't know how long this loop would be. If you start in Yountville, and ride the cross roads, you could get close to 60 miles.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> No, I wouldn't start in Napa, and I wouldn't go up to Lake Berryessa. Take 128 off of Silverado, up the hill, just past Lake Hennesey, then pick up Chiles Pope Valley Road.
> 
> I don't know how long this loop would be. If you start in Yountville, and ride the cross roads, you could get close to 60 miles.


Like this then?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

That's it. Great ride.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks,
That Tour de Napa ride looks promising


----------



## broquea (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't have the post count for the link, but if you search the web for 7x7 Cycling Napa Valley you should get their "6 great rides" page. Followed some of the routes last week when on vacation in the area, and they were really nice.


----------

